# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Corrie Spoilers!

## LalaGaga

David sees Gary back on the street on the 24.
David is going to confess that it was Gary who had beaten him up :Thumbsdown:  
The only problem is that Gary is not going to be out of prison till the 24 of August, I don't thing David new he was just let out that day. :EEK!:  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

More* D*odgy *S*poilers from DS  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

What is your source for these rumours

----------


## LalaGaga

Nope!
Will you stop saying that at every post I write. :Wal2l:

----------


## alan45

You still didnt say where you got this spoiler/rumour from

----------


## Siobhan

please supply as source.. until then, moving to rumour mill

----------


## Hannelene

> You still didnt say where you got this spoiler/rumour from


I agree can we have a source? I have seen the person who posted this thread on Digital Spy

----------


## GossipGirl

What is DS?

----------


## Hannelene

Digital Spy:http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/

----------


## alan45

So it wasnt Gary then. He has a cast iron alibi. I think we can now close this rumour thread.

----------


## Bad Wolf

*polite notice to all users.*

*its been noticed by several mods, that posts are becoming argumentative and slightly hostile,*

*please remember this is a tv, music, film etc discussion forum, not the playground.*

*if you have a problem with any other user, please deal with it in the correct manner- either complain about a post or send a pm to a moderator.  its what we are here for*


*Many Thanks*

*Bad Wolf
*

----------

Siobhan (25-08-2009)

----------

